# Home Insurance - Flat Roof



## mcb (5 Mar 2008)

I rung around a few insurance companies to get quotes for home insurance. The house is 100% flat roof and any of the insurance companies I rang wont cover.  Anyone have flat roof and have insurance.


----------



## ailbhe (5 Mar 2008)

Your best bet is to try a broker. They might be able to get someone to cover it.


----------



## Ravima (5 Mar 2008)

it's not necessarily that the roof is flat, it is more the construction of the roof. A flat concrete roof would be a better insurance risk than a flat felt roof.


----------



## mcb (6 Mar 2008)

It is a flat felt roof, no concrete.  I rang around about six of the well known insurance companies and none of them would cover it as it is considered a high risk.  It is 100% flat roof. Some insurance companies would insure if 30% flat roof. Did ring one broker and they also said that they wouldnt do it either.  There is obviuosly someone out there that does cover it as there are many flat roof houses out there.  Just really trying to find out approx how much it would cost.  We are interested in buying this house that has the flat roof and want to be able to establish how much the house insurance is going to be each year, as buying this house we will be on a tight budget.  Will go back to the golden pages and ring around again.


----------



## briancbyrne (6 Mar 2008)

try hickey clarke langan brokers- they can cover through lloyds - 0749126688
no affiliation but do deal with them on a daily basis and they are good to deal with


----------



## ailbhe (6 Mar 2008)

Yeah, Hickey clarke are probably the only ones who will cover it. Possibly Dolmen insurances or Finsure.

Dolmen  http://www.dolmen-insurance.ie/
Finsure  [broken link removed]

No connection to either but I know they do cover non standard risks. Worth a shot.


----------



## nogser (15 Apr 2009)

Hi

Just saw this post - try Europlan Insurances 01 - 677 4066

It is where I got mine insured at a reasonable price - you have to keep your roof assessed and maintained as necessary every 2 years.  It might also be worth recovering your roof.  We got ours covered with 100ml insulation and a Ruberoid top layer with a 15 yr guarentee.  The trasformation was amazing.  Should probably be covered by the Gov grant system now.

Good luck.


----------

